# The Chane Music & Cinema Home Theater Speaker System Giveaway Discussion Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*The Chane Music & Cinema Home Theater Speaker System Giveaway Discussion Thread*












*Chane Music & Cinema* and *HTS* have teamed up for one spectacular giveaway that is sure to make one lucky Home Theater Shack member ecstatic! Late last year, Jon Lane (owner of The Audio Insider) and Craig Chase (owner of Chase Home Theater) merged their two companies to form Chane Music & Cinema. At the same time they became a valuable Sponsor of HTS. Chane Music & Cinema offers an entire line-up of incredible products, including the 'Arx' loudspeakers, Chane Home Theater Loudspeakers, Chane Subwoofer systems and amplifiers, and Swan Multimedia speakers. We are absolutely thrilled to offer a Chane Music & Cinema system featuring THREE Chane Theater Ten monitors, TWO Chane SBE-118 Passive 18" subwoofers, and ONE Dayton SA-1000 Subwoofer Amplifier...a system (plus shipping) valued at $2650! Wow is right!!! 

This system will be reviewed by Home Theater Shack's Peter Loeser at a future date, so stay tuned!











*Here are the the main features of the Theater Ten Monitor:*

 1" compression driver high frequency element
 60 x 90 degree horn
 10" midbass driver with alloy frame
 Frequency Response: 72Hz - 17kHz +/- 3 dB
 Dimensions: 20 x 13 x 11 inches including grille
*Read all about the Chane Theater Ten's on Chane Music & Cinema's website!*










*Here are the the main features of the SBE-118 Passive 18" Subwoofer:*

 Dimensions: 22.5 x 20 x 20 in
 One inch (1") MDF* construction and Two inch (2") driver baffle with countersunk driver frame
 Four coat catalyzed black semi-gloss finish
 Nominal diameter: 18" / 450 mm (voice coil diameter: 3-inches)
 Frequency Response, Ultra-low bass 20-31.5 Hz: 104.6 dB
 Frequency Response, Low bass 40-63 Hz: 119.1 dB
 Frequency Response, Average 20-63 Hz: 115.5 dB 
*Read all about the SBE-118 on Chane Music & Cinema's website!*










*Here are the the main features of the Dayton SA-1000 Subwoofer Amplifier:*

 Power (0.92% THD): 497 W, into 8 ohms. 950 W, 4 ohms
 Dimensions: 17-1/2" W x 4" H x 13" D
 Parametric EQ frequency: 18–80 Hz
 S/N ratio: 98 dB A-weighted
 Weight: 20 lbs.
*Read all about the Dayton SA-1000 on Chane Music & Cinema's website!*







*Please pay close attention to the qualifications for the giveaway*:

Qualifications:

Qualification period is from _*June 1, 2014 through September 30, 2014*_.
A random drawing to select one winner from the qualified entries will be held during the beginning of October 2014.
You must be registered as of August 31, 2014 to qualify.
You must have 25 posts during the qualification period. This in addition to any other posts you may already have. No post padding (25 word minimum per post)!
Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using the *The Chane Music & Cinema Home Theater Speaker System Giveaway Qualification Thread*!

*SHIPPING*: Shipping costs to a CONUSA address (Lower 48) ARE included, making it free. Home Theater Shack members living outside of the United States Lower 48 ARE eligible to win, however those members will be responsible as follows: Home Theater Shack will ship the system to a U.S. Forwarder, who would in turn ship to the winner. The winner would be responsible for shipping costs into their country, and for any associated import costs (taxes, duties, customs, brokerage, etc.). 

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._


Best of luck... :T

As we always say... thanks for being a member at Home Theater Shack!!!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow great giveaway!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Cool.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

WOW! This is another awesome giveaway! Seriously, HTS is amazing at getting so many of these lined up! You'd have to be crazy to not be posting all the time because you're likely getting qualified for one or two giveaways at any given time! Nice work you guys :T


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Being in Canada, I'm very happy with this giveaway. Thanks


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very sweet giveaway indeed! I think it's awesome that you guys are willing to give the upper region (Canada) an option for winning this spectacular giveaway.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

BD55 said:


> WOW! This is another awesome giveaway! Seriously, HTS is amazing at getting so many of these lined up! You'd have to be crazy to not be posting all the time because you're likely getting qualified for one or two giveaways at any given time! Nice work you guys :T


Thanks... we have more in the pipeline!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

NICE!!!!!!!:T I have my LCR's, see my sig, from Craig that I got last year and I love them. This would be a killer setup for my living room. Thanks for another great giveaway HTS.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't know how you guys do it, but you just keep on giving stuff away! Someone's going to be broke at some point  Thanks to both Chane and HTS, and good luck to all who enter.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks HTS & Chane Music & Cinema. I have become a fan boy as of late & this is a must have prize!!!

I know Craig is very proud of these puppies & they have awesome reviews to back up their claims. 
Good luck to all!


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

WoW, Thank you HTS & Chane Music & Cinema for offering us members another incredible giveaway! I would love to put these in my HT for a test drive, gl everyone.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Another awesome giveaway. Chane products sure do appear to be great and fairly priced. Thanks for including Canada in this draw. Finding a way to get them to the great white north would be a small price to pay.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Really nice package here guys, well done. And good luck to all.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Another great giveaway from HTS. I dunno how you guys convince these companies to donate all this stuff for giveaways but I'm glad you do


----------



## Tin_Ears (Aug 7, 2012)

This is a fantastic give away!!


----------



## padgman1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Fantastic!! The biggest giveaway at HTS yet!! Thanks ever so much to HTS for arraigning this once-in-a-lifetime opportunity to obtain a drool-worthy 3.2 HT system from Chane Music and Cinema.............and uberthanks to Craig and Jon at Chane for ponying up this system. They are getting the word out on their affordable, high-quality speakers and subs; the products speak (LOUDLY) for themselves.....

edit: the second largest giveaway behind 2013's $10,000 HT system, but the largest system from one manufacturer!!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I have the first generation of the giveaway speakers, 3 SHO-10 LCR, 2 PRO-10 surround, and 2 VS-18.1 subs/Dayton SA1000.

The giveaway package WILL knock your socks off. For the price, I can't imagine a better system for home theater viewing, and these speakers are no slouch in the music department, either.

Post up and get a chance to win!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Chane Music and HTS for another quality giveaway. Someone will be ecstatic to get their hands on these speakers I would imagine.


----------



## d12d (Dec 21, 2011)

Agree with everyone else this is a really good giveaway. I think whoever wins will be shocked at how good both the speakers and subs really are.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Greetings to everyone at Home Theater Shack! It's going to be a lot of fun reading as this process unfolds. To our international friends - we will do everything we can to minimize cost should the winner reside outside the USA. One of our truck carriers recently announced better rates to Canada, so it might not be prohibitive for Canadians. 

Let's have fun with this - and may the best poster win!. :T


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Zowie! Someone is going to get some fine gear!


----------



## sbdman (Dec 21, 2008)

This Is one awesome prize!

The new sub drivers also by Eminence now have more excursion, a doubling of magnets for more motor strength, and better efficiency and control. Plus the cabinets will be the best quality yet from Chase to Chane merger, so, very wife friendly with their look and size.

I heard the new Theater 10's at Craig's GTG last November, and from what I can relate to with my PRO-10's SHO-10 center, they sounded every bit as detailed, and dynamic with better mid-bass impact than mine. What I'd call a more flexible efficient HT system that's great for the discriminating music listener, too.

I wish that Dale Rasco could also give an ear to this new system if he was still reviewing, since he tested the SHO-10's and dual vented subs from the previous gen CHT give-a-way system, and could weigh the difference, as well. Nevertheless, I'm still waiting with baited mind for Peter Loeser's evaluation of this ultimate theater system. This will be a very interesting and fun evaluation!


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

It will be one amazing system for one very lucky winner! It will also be two very large pallets of gear.


----------



## Tin_Ears (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: The Chane Music & Cinema Home Theater Speaker System Giveaway Qualification Thread*

Me too... just don't have enough twenty-five word posts. Twenty-five words... twenty-five words... twenty-five words... twenty-five words... shoot... I STILL don't qualify!!


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

Awsome giveaway! These quality,precision built units will leave the lucky winner at awe.good luck to all and thanks to Chane music & cinema and HTS!


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Tin_Ears said:


> I feel guilty for doing this (shamefully padding my post count) but it sure would be nice to have these. One two three four five six seven eight nine ten.:rolleyesno:





Tin_Ears said:


> Eleven twelve thirteen fourteen fifteen sixteen seventeen eighteen nineteen twenty twenty-one twenty-two twenty-three twenty-four twenty-five twenty-six twenty-seven twenty-eight twenty-nine thirty. I feel so... dirty.


No need to pad. 
Just jump into some conversations on the forums. That's the whole point of the requirements; to generate activity on the shack


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: The Chane Music & Cinema Home Theater Speaker System Giveaway Qualification Thread*

Actually it says right in the qualifications that no post padding is permitted. Your entry will be removed so the advice to get involved in some threads is a great idea not only for the person who created the thread but you also. :T


----------



## rdcollns (Oct 13, 2013)

Does anyone know a way to check how many posts you have during the qualification timeframe? I never got into the last one because I wasn't sure when or if I qualified. I was pretty active, but I never had the time to count it up to confirm.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

rdcollns said:


> Does anyone know a way to check how many posts you have during the qualification timeframe? I never got into the last one because I wasn't sure when or if I qualified. I was pretty active, but I never had the time to count it up to confirm.


Yes, it's easy. To the left of any of your posts you'll see a square with your information. The first line is your user name "rdcollns". Click on that name and a little drop down menu appears. Look down the list and select "Find more posts by rdcollns". This will give you a screen listing all of your posts in reverse order (by date). 

Please let me know if you have any questions. ;-)

Todd


----------



## rdcollns (Oct 13, 2013)

Todd Anderson said:


> Yes, it's easy. To the left of any of your posts you'll see a square with your information. The first line is your user name "rdcollns". Click on that name and a little drop down menu appears. Look down the list and select "Find more posts by rdcollns". This will give you a screen listing all of your posts in reverse order (by date).
> 
> Please let me know if you have any questions. ;-)
> 
> Todd


Thanks, I figured someone would know their way around here a little better than me. Now, I just hope I contribute something worthwhile.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Should be qualified now. Jumped the gun a little when I posted earlier. But anyways... Yes! Sign me up. I'd love a second system for the bedroom 8)


----------



## earlsbill (Jun 18, 2014)

I would LOVE to be entered into this great giveaway!!!
Thanks so much! 
Bill Earls


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Do people not read the qualification requirements any more? It's not hard. :huh:


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Do people not read the qualification requirements any more? It's not hard. :huh:


Lol... I'm not really myself this week. I've been moving....


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Do people not read the qualification requirements any more? It's not hard. :huh:


:rofl2: , more chances for those who do


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Do people not read the qualification requirements any more? It's not hard. :huh:


There are always a couple posters in every giveaway that don't. For some people, it's just that they don't read the posts thoroughly enough. For others, I don't think they don't read them at all D:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Also remember that this is the discussion thread not the qualifying thread so you don't post here to qualify. :nono:


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

Great giveaway! I checked out their website and was impressed with the Chane / Swan designs and prices. I will be entering this giveaway for sure.


----------



## EndersShadow (Sep 26, 2012)

I had almost forgotten about this awesome give-away. 

I would love to have the opportunity to win these.

I've long lusted after these but never had the funding so I went the DIY route....

Has the official review of these been posted yet? I dont see it.....


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Getting close to the end of the qualification period! 

If you think you're qualified, check your stats carefully and enter!

We'll have a winner announced some time this week :T


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Woo Hoo!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Alright! Good luck to everyone


----------



## EndersShadow (Sep 26, 2012)

Todd Anderson said:


> Getting close to the end of the qualification period!
> 
> If you think you're qualified, check your stats carefully and enter!
> 
> We'll have a winner announced some time this week :T


Pick me, Pick me, Pick me :wave:

Did the review of the full system ever get posted?


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

The anticipation is killing me!!!! When will we find out who the winner of this amazing giveaway is??? (Please please please let it be me!!! )


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Random drawing is complete. The winner for this particular Giveaway will be announced tomorrow morning (around 8AM EST)...so check back in!

The 8X8 Giveaway should be revealed on Wed.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Alright can't wait to see who the lucky winner is!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

This we can say for certain...

Someone is about to get VERY lucky. :jiggy:


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Free gear is SO cool!


----------



## EndersShadow (Sep 26, 2012)

Todd Anderson said:


> This we can say for certain...
> 
> Someone is about to get VERY lucky. :jiggy:


I'm up all night to get lucky..... :whistling: :rofl:


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Yep, no sleeping now!!!

Good luck to all!


----------



## corradizo (Jan 19, 2014)

Any news?


----------



## kellyisakson (Oct 15, 2014)

Wow!cool


----------

